# TN Panel IPS oder VA  ich brauche eure Hilfe Freunde!



## rix042 (25. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit Freunde,

Ich benutze seit ungefähr 1 Jahr den AOC 2460PF mit AMD Freesync als Hauptmonitor was ein TN Panel hat mit 144Hz. Hauptsächlich gucke ich Youtube Videos und Zocke. Mein 2. Bildschirm ist von BenQ2455HM  mit TN Panel und 60HZ. Die Flüssigkeit auf dem 144HZ kann man garnicht beschreiben man muss es selbst sehen jeder weiß was ich meine. Nur hat dieses AOC eine extremst schlechte Bild Qualität was meinen Augen zu schaffen macht. Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und es fängt an mich zu stören. Ich habe oft in den Settings rumgespielt vergebens. Da ich eigentlich Hauptsächlich nur zocke wäre es ja sinnlos mir einen IPS Monitor zu kaufen oder nicht? Von TN will ich komplett weg da bleibt dann nur noch VA. Ich möchte von euch Meinungen abholen da die meisten schon Erfahrung damit haben mit anderen Panels. Viele sagen dieses 1ms Reaktionszeit ist Marketing und jeder sagt das TN das beste für Gaming ist nur ich will ein scharfen Monitor haben der gutes Bild und gut fürs Gaming ist.Ein Monitor mit AMD Freesync wäre vorteilhaft da ich eine AMD Grafikkarte habe. Ich werde euch mein System aufschreiben und fragen was denn besser wäre eigentlich wollte ich auch auf nen 1440P Monitor wechseln. Ich danke euch im voraus und wünsche euch sonnige Tage Freunde genießt es!

Mein System
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @3,8GHZ
GPU:AMD ASUS ROG Vega 56 @1550Mhz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance @ 3000MHZ
Mainboard: ASUS B350-F Strix
PSU: Superflower 550W Platinum Certified PSU


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Juni 2019)

1ms Reaktionszeit sind wirklich Marketing, es sei denn ein seriöser Tester bestätigt das. Mein Xb270hu (1440p@144hz IPS) ist mit 2ms Reaktionszeit bei extremer Overdrive Stufe getestet worden. Einen Unterschied zu den 5ms+ bei Standardmäßiger Overdrive Stufe merke ich nicht. Allerdings finde ich das 1440p Bild teilweise viel schlechter als das 4k Bild von meinem alten Tv, weswegen ich dazu raten würde einen guten 4k Monitor und einen guten 1440p 144hz Monitor zu kaufen. Ausreichend gute 4k Monitore gibt es von Samsung und LG schon ab 300€, gute 1440p 144hz ips Monitore gibt es, wenn man Glück mit dem Panel hat, auch in diesem Preisbereich.


----------



## Ericson23 (25. Juni 2019)

VA Panel würde ich eher nicht empfehlen, da die Farbdarstellung wieder etwas anders als bei IPS und TN. Sieht irgendwie nicht so realistisch aus (meine Meinung). Kannst dir mal paar Vergleichsbilder in google anschauen. TN ist gerade, wo es eine niedrige Reaktionszeit bedarf, die erste Wahl. Wenn man eher so der Rollenspiel, Singleplayer Spieler ist, dann reicht auch ein IPS Monitor. 
Die beste Lösung wäre ja, einen Monitor mit IPS  Panel für ein schönes Bild beim Zocken und für Serien und Filme und einen mit einem TN Panel für die schnelleren Spiele.  
Schafft dein Rechner/deine Grafikkarte denn 1440p? 

Bei 1440p kann man sich schon mal nach einem WQHD 27 Zoll Monitor umsehen, der ein IPS Panel besitzt. Noch eine relativ günstige Variante hätte dann nur 60 Hz. Hier mal ein Link

https://www.amazon.de/PB277Q-Monito...oll+asus&qid=1561475279&s=gateway&sr=8-3&th=1

Kommt jedenfalls drauf an wie viel dein Rechner/ deine Grafikkarte schafft wiederzugeben und ob du in absehbarer Zeit deinen Rechner weiter aufrüsten möchtest.

Bei 1080p ist ein 24 Zoll Monitor zu empfehlen. Das Bild auf einem 27 Zoller mit dieser Auflösung sieht nicht mehr so scharf aus.


Welches Bild findest du besser, dass vom Benq oder AOC?


----------



## manimani89 (25. Juni 2019)

Kann meinen empfehlen. LG Electronics UltraGear 34GK950F-B ab €' '1125 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## yingtao (25. Juni 2019)

Was genau gefällt dir am Bild des AOC denn nicht? Sind es die Farben, der Kontrast, der Schwarzwert oder die Bildschärfe? Bei den Farben kommt es dann noch darauf an ob es die Farbwiedergabe oder die Farb-/Blickwinkelstabilität ist. Bei TN Panels hat sich die Farbwiedergabe stark verbessert, sodass man nicht mehr diese stark ausgewaschenen Farben hat, bei der Blickwinkelstabilität gibt es aber noch immer größere Probleme, sprich je nach Blickwinkel werden die Farben mal heller oder dunkler oder die Farbe verschiebt sich. Wenn die Farben das Problem sind, dann nehm ein IPS Panel. Die haben (ausgenommen OLED) die größte Farbraumabdeckung, beste Farbwiedergabe und höchste Blickwinkelstabilität. Vom Kontrast und Schwarzwert tut sich da aber nicht viel im Vergleich zum TN Panel. Wenn aber der Kontrast oder der Schwarzwert dein Problem ist (Bild leicht milchig und schwarz ist eher dunkel grau), dann nehm ein VA Panel da die sehr gute Schwarzwerte und damit sehr hohe Kontraste haben. Nachteil beim VA sind zum einen die Blickwinkelstabilität (nicht so schlimm wie bei TN) und die höhere Reaktionszeit was zu Schlieren führen kann. Als letztes bleibt die Bildschärfe und da kommt es zum einen auf die BIldschirmgröße und Bildschirmauflösung an und zum anderen welche Einstellungen man am Bildschirm vornimmt. Viele Monitore haben z.B. einen Schärfefilter der zu einem Koronaeffekt (heller Umriss bei Objekten) führen kann und viele haben zusätzlich hohe Overdrive Einstellungen voreingestellt was zu Überschwingern führt was sich ebenso in Koronaeffekten und einem unscharfen Bild bei Bewegungen äußern kann (so schaffen die Monitore aber die 1ms Reaktionszeit).

Ich persönlich bevorzuge VA Panels wegen des sehr guten Schwarzwertes und daraus resultierenden Kontrastes. Bei VA hat man Kontraste von 2500:1 bis ca. 5000:1 und bei IPS nur 700:1 bis 1000:1 (Realkontrast und kein dynamischer Kontrast) was man durchaus sieht, vor allem bei dunklen Szenen. Reaktionszeit ohne Bildfehler liegt meist bei ca. 4ms und Schlierenbildung kommt ein wenig auf das verwendete Panel an. Bei den PVA Panels von Samsung hatte ich bisher keine Schlierenbildung, bei den MVA Panels von Samsung jedoch schon. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich bei MVA Panels anderer Hersteller keine Schlieren.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (25. Juni 2019)

Ich würde gerne erstmal noch erklärt bekommen, was genau du mit schlechter Bildqualität meinst.


----------



## gekipptesBit (25. Juni 2019)

Da bist du nicht alleine mit der Bildqualität und empfindliche Wahrnehmung beim Sehen und Betrachten. Vielleicht kann auch eine Brille helfen oder mal beim Augenarzt vorbeischauen. Auch muss man vor Ort die Monitore auch testen. Ich wollte mir ein IPS in 27" und WHQD holen. Bei mir in Hamburg wählte ich Notebookbilliger und Medimax als Händler aus weil nicht so viel Publikumsverkehr auch dort ist wie Saturn und Co.
Bei Notebooksbilliger konnte ich bestens, wie auch bei Medimax, verschiedene Monitore in Betrieb sehen. Curved, 21:9, 24", 27", 32", 60Hz, 75Hz, 144Hz, VA, IPS, TN, Lenovo, Asus, Acer, HP, ROG-swift, Benq, AOC, und andere mehr, ich konnte mich nicht wirklich entscheiden wollen.
Ich hatte zuvor einen LG in 24" und TN-Panel, den konnte ich per Downsampling von 60 auf 75Hz in Full-HD betreiben. Dieser hatte mit eingestellten 75Hz ein besseres Bild gezeigt als mit 60Hz. Ich testete einige mit IPS-Panel, auch die höherpreisigen. Es gefiel mir schlichtweg nicht was ich mit Fensterverschieben und Fensterscrollen feststellen musste. Alles war einfach schlechter als bei meinem Monitor von der Wahrnehmung. Auch wollte ich überhaupt nicht einen mit 144Hz oder höher haben wollen. Das höchste was ich ausgeben wollte waren maximal 500€. Dann sagte der Medimaxhändler das ich mir doch mal den Acer in 24,5" mit TN-Panel und 144Hz ansehen soll. Gesagt, getan, ich war einfach begeistert. Alles war besser als bei meinem Alten. Das scrollen und verschieben eine Wohltat, auch die Farbgebung gefiel mir und auch der Preis. Alledings war es das Vorführmodel was noch da war und erst Ende der Woche Neuware wieder da wäre. Ich kaufte ihn trotzdem weil "nur" 3 Tage alt, garantiert ohne Pixelfehler (weil die dürfen solche nicht vorführen und ausstellen!!!), immerhin 9€ günstiger und so hab ich ihn voriges Jahr für 210€ erstanden und bin glücklich damit. Diesen gibt es auch in 27", WHQD und auch mit 144Hz, aber damals schlecht verfügbar, aber mit ca.350€ auch günstig. Es gibt aber auch diesen in 27" mit IPS-Panel:
Acer Nitro XV272UP, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll), 144Hz, FreeSyn…
...übrigens habe ich meinen Acer mit einem Bildschirmkalibrierungssensor neu eingestellt in der Farbgebung und mir ein perfektes Monitorbild abgespeichert. Jetzt ist er in der Farbgebung ideal eingestellt und nicht mehr so hell wie vorher.


----------



## rix042 (26. Juni 2019)

Ich finde das vom BenQ besser.  Meine Grafikkarte schafft bei Hohen oder Ultra 80-100FPS manchmal mehr weniger is eher unwahrscheinlicher.  Die Grafikkarte habe ich neu gekauft daher werde ich sie behalten da ich auch noch in der Lehre bin. Was nur in Frage kommen würde wäre meine CPU zu wechseln da würde ich dann auch nochmal 5-15FPS rausholen. Wird es kein Problem sein 60HZ zu zocken? Da man ja quasi schon an diese 144HZ gewöhnt ist.


----------



## rix042 (26. Juni 2019)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne erstmal noch erklärt bekommen, was genau du mit schlechter Bildqualität meinst.



Komische Farben so ausgewaschen quasi


----------



## rix042 (26. Juni 2019)

Ericson23 schrieb:


> VA Panel würde ich eher nicht empfehlen, da die Farbdarstellung wieder etwas anders als bei IPS und TN. Sieht irgendwie nicht so realistisch aus (meine Meinung). Kannst dir mal paar Vergleichsbilder in google anschauen. TN ist gerade, wo es eine niedrige Reaktionszeit bedarf, die erste Wahl. Wenn man eher so der Rollenspiel, Singleplayer Spieler ist, dann reicht auch ein IPS Monitor.
> Die beste Lösung wäre ja, einen Monitor mit IPS  Panel für ein schönes Bild beim Zocken und für Serien und Filme und einen mit einem TN Panel für die schnelleren Spiele.
> Schafft dein Rechner/deine Grafikkarte denn 1440p?
> 
> ...



Ich finde das vom BenQ besser. Meine Grafikkarte schafft bei Hohen oder Ultra 80-100FPS manchmal mehr weniger is eher unwahrscheinlicher. Die Grafikkarte habe ich neu gekauft daher werde ich sie behalten da ich auch noch in der Lehre bin. Was nur in Frage kommen würde wäre meine CPU zu wechseln da würde ich dann auch nochmal 5-15FPS rausholen. Wird es kein Problem sein 60HZ zu zocken? Da man ja quasi schon an diese 144HZ gewöhnt ist.


----------



## rix042 (26. Juni 2019)

manimani89 schrieb:


> Kann meinen empfehlen. LG Electronics UltraGear 34GK950F-B ab €'*'1125 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



der sieht echt geil aus nur ist der mir zu teuer


----------



## Johnny_Burke (26. Juni 2019)

Es gibt keinen Monitor der alles kann. Du musst dich entscheiden. 

TN: (++) Reaktionszeit ; (- -) Farben
IPS: ( = )Reaktionszeit ; (+) Farben
VA: (--) Reaktionszeit; (++) Farben

Überspitzt formuliert: Wenn man jetzt der hardcore-Gamer ist und man jede ms braucht, kommt man am TN nicht vorbei. 
Moderne IPS-Monitore sind aber schon locker schnell genug um relativ reaktionsschnell zu wirken und liefern top Farben für den normalen "ambitionierten" Spieler. 
Wenn man aber noch besseren Kontrast und Schwarzwerte haben möchte, muss man zum VA greifen, aber da kann es je nach deiner Wahrnehmung und auch je nach Spiel zu Problemen mit der Reaktionszeit kommen, weil VA nicht so fix ist wie die anderen beiden Technologien.
Mir bringen die Farben von IPS ein größeren Mehrwert als das Plus an Reaktionszeit im Vergleich zu einem IPS.

Ich persönlich könnte mir trotzdem kein VA vorstellen zu besitzen, da ich viele Fast-Paced Sachen spiele und mir Farben zwar wichtig sind, aber VA dann doch wieder zu langsam ist und das Bild unscharf wird. 


Letzten Endes wird dir niemand die Entscheidung abnehmen können. Du musst dich für etwas entscheiden und du kannst nicht alles haben. Das ist die Realität mit LCDs.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juni 2019)

Ist an sich gut zusammengefasst. Ich will nur ergänzen, dass VA nicht grundsätzlich langsamer ist als IPS, sondern meist nur in den dunklen Farben. Daher schlieren eher dunkle Konturen etwas stärker. Das variiert etwas bei den Modellen und wird von guten Modellen per Overdrive auch recht gut kompensiert.


----------



## gekipptesBit (26. Juni 2019)

Wozu auch gleich einen anderen Monitor gleich besorgen. Es gibt eine kostenlose Alternative, naja fast kostenlos nicht, kostet ein bischen Zeit.
Einfach mal googln was andere Hersteller für Monitorprofile im Downloadbereich haben. Das ein oder andere ICC-Profil kann man durchaus antesten wie es sich auf den eigenen Monitor auswirkt. Das habe ich bei meinem alten auch getan. Es war ein LG-Monitor den ich mit einem HP-ICC in der Farbverwaltung betrieben habe. Es gehn auch jedes andere Profil, einfach mal testen.


----------



## rix042 (3. Juli 2019)

Ich danke euch allen für die Antworten.

Ich möchte nun die beiden Monitore verkaufen und habe bereits 1 Angebot für den AOC 144HZ Monitor. Ich hatte Ihn für 200€ vor 1 Jahr gekauft gehabt. Er ist in einem sehr guten Zustand und mir wurde 130€ angeboten.Neukauf kostet 190 derzeit. Was meint ihr soll ich den ziehen lassen den BenQ noch eine weile behalten bis ich den auch verkauft habe und mit dem Geld ein wenig drauflegen und 1 guten kaufen mit IPS Panel? Ich brauche auf jedenfall Freesync nur bin ich mir nicht schlüssig ob ich 144Hz oder drunter holen soll da sich ja quasi meine Augen dran gewöhnt haben. Die 144hz sind ja auch arsch teuer. ich wäre bereit so 300€ zu zahlen max so 330 sollte nicht so teuer sein.


----------

